# radison canoes



## bigpapamike (Mar 5, 2009)

im looking for a 12 ft. radison canoe and cant find a used one or a dealer here in mich. Anyone know of a dealer for them in this state ?


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had one for years and just love it. Great for jump shooting ducks. Sit in the middle, the ores work great and gun on your lap . . . many good memories on the Ausable.

I think Jay's Sporting Goods sells them in Clare, MI. 

Wise choise and good luck.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I used to have a 12 ftr...was a nice little rig. I purchased mine at Jays in Clare.


----------



## bigpapamike (Mar 5, 2009)

thats where ill go then thanks


----------



## skip davis (Feb 6, 2008)

K D Outdoors in waterford on M-59 at the Pontiac Airport had them.


----------

